

New Year's Resolution: Lanuch a website/day for 2011 - gersh
http://www.websiteadaychallenge.com/

======
beoba
Isn't this just going to produce a bunch of incomplete crap? Notable that the
announcement page itself is displaying a broken html tag (as of this writing).

Might be more useful to think of a real project you've been meaning to do,
splitting it into day-sized chunks, and working out a schedule for completing
those. Don't be too strict about this either, otherwise you'd risk getting
burnt out after a couple weeks.

~~~
jaekwon
There's much to learn from incomplete crap. It's like an artist making
sketches for a year. With dedication I have to believe it'll produce something
of value, and something new.

~~~
beoba
I don't think its quite the same as sketching, as art has no purpose except
itself, whereas a website would be expected to _do_ something.

I'd think differently if he was just creating a new site _layout_ every day.

------
executive
Not a chance. Even one a week would be a stretch.

I will release 5-10 apps/sites in 2011.

------
jaekwon
Nice. What language / framework will you be using for the first batch of
releases?

And what will you do when a site requires attention? e.g. with a traffic
surge? Are the old sites going to stay up?

Finally, are you thinking of registering 365 different domains? Oy.

~~~
jaekwon
wow some dw just downvoted that?

Also, will you have a 90's era link ring? You must.

------
forensic
Looks like he already achieved his goal on January 1st - his site got a
million hits.

~~~
robertk
That is the number of likes for the Facebook Platform, nothing to do with him.

